# Hello all



## ginny (Feb 16, 2012)

I there, Ginny from the emerald isle here..... I love to write and I'm here to meet some like minded people:redface2:


----------



## The Backward OX (Feb 16, 2012)

To be sure an’ dere’s a few of dem here. You wouldn’t be from the Borlin valley by any chance, now would you?

Welcome anyway.


----------



## candid petunia (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forums, Ginny!


----------



## Nickie (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Ginny.


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Ginny,
a warm welcome from me and the rest of the little people.


----------



## Hawke (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey, Ginny. Welcome to the community... from a Canadian!


----------



## ginny (Feb 17, 2012)

God im totally lost here.....ony just realised that i got some replies to my post... I'm an new to this...novice haaha. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## LambertLover (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to the board, Ginny! Wow, the Emerald Isle! I am a writer too, full-time writers and my characters' lives are always on my mind. The ideas for new scenes usually nag me till I write them down. It's like my characters are saying to me, "This is what happened to me! Write it, write it!" I live in Florida, in the United States of America, I joined last night and wrote up my first post at 2:27 AM.  Have a great time here on the board!


----------



## ginny (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi LambertLover,

I've always wanted to visit the U.S.A but as of yet the opportunity has eluded me! I know what you mean about characters nagging you until you commit their lives to paper.... a jingle, jaggle of voices singing perpetually within the mind. But I have to say that if the didn't keep on my case, id probably never write a single word! Most of my ideas come to me during my sleep, so when it's time to turn in for the night, instead of grabing a class of milk and a teddy (both of which, i have long grown out of!! Ha) I can be seen scavaging for a scrap of paper and a pen!!! Have fun with the forums :sunny:


----------



## LambertLover (Feb 17, 2012)

ginny said:


> Hi LambertLover,
> 
> I've always wanted to visit the U.S.A but as of yet the opportunity has eluded me! I know what you mean about characters nagging you until you commit their lives to paper.... a jingle, jaggle of voices singing perpetually within the mind. But I have to say that if the didn't keep on my case, id probably never write a single word! Most of my ideas come to me during my sleep, so when it's time to turn in for the night, instead of grabing a class of milk and a teddy (both of which, i have long grown out of!! Ha) I can be seen scavaging for a scrap of paper and a pen!!! Have fun with the forums :sunny:




Aww, what a beautiful, beautiful post! Thank you! I've gotten to the point where I need a night light and a notebook beside my pillow to be able to write what happens to my characters, not because I forget about everything when I get up in the morning, but because they won't leave me alone! Ha, ha, and the funny thing is that rather than annoying me, I love it! I love every minute of it, I adore having new ideas. Oh, wait a minute, I have an mp4 player with voice-recording capability. Dam, dam, dam, dam!! Genius! A new idea just occurred to me, to record my random ideas on voice on my device and then listen to the recording when I get up the morning after to complete those scenes. I've never written my novels and scenes out of order, but I am going to give it a go, see how it works, and then copy and paste the scenes where they're supposed to go per the chain of events. Just curious, what languages do you write your novels in? My native language is Spanish and I became fluent in English at age 16, after moving to the United States from Puerto Rico at age 11, but I write in both languages.  I hope we form a great cyber friendship!


Regards
LambertLover.


----------



## ginny (Feb 17, 2012)

Sadly I only speak and write in English... I'd love to learn Italian, unfortunately, any time I attempt my tonuge ties itself into knots; the words seem to tangle themselves like silly-string into hair! 

Ginny


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello again Ginny,
If you feel like some help, try the link in my signature. I set up a thread to help newbie's find their feet.
It's also a good place to ask questions.
Enjoy yourself, I do...


----------



## LambertLover (Feb 17, 2012)

ginny said:


> Sadly I only speak and write in English... I'd love to learn Italian, unfortunately, any time I attempt my tonuge ties itself into knots; the words seem to tangle themselves like silly-string into hair!
> 
> Ginny




I know what you mean. At fifteen, being almost fluent in English, and having just entered the Freshman year of high school because I was held back a year...because they didn't want to provide me with a wheelchair in my homeland when I was six and ready to enter the first year in elementary school, so I had to be on the first grade at seven...well, when I was a Freshman it was a requisite to learn a foreign language and have it in one of your non-academic courses. Before graduating middle school, for my year-long HS freshman year foreign-language course I chose German, but it was extremely hard for me to learn. The only thing I know how to say in German is "My name is Maggie" and I can't even pronounce it or spell it correctly with that funny German character that's pronounced in English like a double letter S in the word. It was too complicated so one week into the course I got frustrated and had to go to my guidance counselor to change my foreign-language course. I wanted to take either French or Italian. I was advised against taking Latin because although Latin was a choice, Latin is no longer spoken like it used to be. I don't know if that's true fifteen years later, in 2012, but this happened in 1996, almost 16 years ago and that's what I heard. I'd have to do research on the wonderful internet. French and Italian were full, so I had to take Spanish. Problem was the teacher noticed I was fluent in Spanish. I had to tell her that not only was I fluent, but Spanish was also my native language. She shocked me when she said she thought although it was obvious I was Latina, my native language was English because I could've been born here from Latino parents. I smiled and said no. Then I was lucky someone left a vacant spot in French and I took French days after that, but if I hadn't been squeezed into French, I would've had to go back to German and failed the course because I just didn't get it. Then my French teacher commented the same thing, that I didn't even have an accent when I spoke English and therefore English seemed to be my native language, not Spanish. I had only been speaking English on a daily basis for four years, less than that in fact, three years and a few months, so I thought my teachers were flattering me, and it was nice of them, and I didn't take it seriously. Then in the second year of taking French, my HS sophomore year, she asked me to read a few pages on a fiction book written in French, some assignment or favor she asked me or something, don't remember the reason why she had me read the book, but the thing is she said to me she was impressed with how well I had learned the language one year into it. I said thank you but once again I didn't take it to heart. I don't let insults get to me, but I interpret compliments as nice gestures because I don't want to let it go to my head and become vain, like it happens to a lot of younger people when they're constantly praised for _something, anything_ So I understand what you're going through and I must say don't feel bad because to this day, I can read French and even translate things written in French, but correct translation takes me hours, unlike English to Spanish translations and vice versa, and I can't speak a word in French. When I am talked to in French, I know what to respond, I just have severe problems with pronunciation, just like you, so we're kind of in the same page here. I will PM you my social-network information so you can contact me outside the boards if you want. I would love it for us to build a friendship, like I said, because you're a really sweet person and I like your posts.

Regards
LambertLover.


----------



## ginny (Feb 17, 2012)

Bazz,

Thanks for the helping hand, greatly appreciated.....:icon_cheesygrin:


----------

